# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Нужен шагомер для Nokia N8-00

## eva0609

Здравствуйте! У кого есть шагомер для Н8. Дайте пожалуйста!

----------


## Tokio78

http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/1575103/Steps.sis

----------


## Tokio78

Не знаю, не ставил.

----------

